# 1964 Stingray Ad



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2016)

1964 Stingray ad.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 23, 2016)

Cool stuff,I gave this one away a couple years ago .Pretty neat poster from '64.


----------



## vastingray (Feb 23, 2016)

Man that's the one Ive been looking for I would pay big bucks for this red 64 poster


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 24, 2016)

Which one are you calling the red poster ?


----------



## vastingray (Feb 24, 2016)

The one you had with the red stingray is the poster in ve been searching  for   For years


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 24, 2016)

vastingray said:


> The one you had with the red stingray is the poster in ve been searching  for   For years



OK, I see. I gave it to a gentleman that was a big fan of the Stingrays .Sadly he passed away not too long ago. He had it framed along with a few 1964 Stingray dealer pages I sent him. I hope someone is enjoying it as much as he did.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey Tom, awesome display !!


----------



## vastingray (Feb 24, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> Hey Tom, awesome display !!



Thanks Dan I've been looking for that poster with the red 64 stingray for years


----------

